# Gunsmith for LC Smith



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I have a neat old LC Smith that came back from a gunsmith with a broken safety spring. Does anyone know of a GOOD gunsmith who would be willing to take on an older gun like this?


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I found a great gunsmith in Moundsville, WV. 10 days after I shipped my LC Smith it was fixed and back in my safe. I've been trying to get the gun fixed for almost 5 years and it was fixed in a hurry and it orks great. I highly recommend Jerry Andrews if you need an older double fixed. I only talked on the phone with him, but he seems like a very nice guy.


----------



## trouter1 (May 26, 2013)

You should be able to find a good smith on the website called shotgunworld there's a plethora of info on there.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

trouter1 said:


> You should be able to find a good smith on the website called shotgunworld there's a plethora of info on there.


I tried the Shotgun World site with no luck, but had great help from the LC Smith Collectors Association. That's how I found the great smith in my previous post. It's not easy finding a gunsmith who can work on these old classics.


----------



## trouter1 (May 26, 2013)

That's a good website also. I had forgotten about it being out there. I have an LC from the '69-'71 era I bought from Bass Pro. The BP smiths ( at the time when BP had Fine Gun Rooms ) in Harrisburg PA & Grapevine TX could find no evidence of it being fired. Tight as heck with the gold paint still in the recessed LC Smith stamp which was not intended to last. Came out of a collection with the box, manual, registration card and all just as it came off the shelf 42 years ago. I shot three rounds of trap cleaned it and it's been in the safe W/cotton end snap caps ever since. I prefer the sight plane of an O/U anyway.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

trouter, it sounds like you have a beauty. I checked the SN and it looks like my 16 gauge Elsie came from about 1909. It fits me nicely so I'll shoot it some and give my Red Label a break.


----------



## trouter1 (May 26, 2013)

Thanks. It is. I consider it more of a collector's piece which is why I chose to not continue to shoot it.


----------

